# Happy Birthday Robert ! (Spirit Bear)



## goodman1966 (Sep 29, 2015)

Man, I can't believe I missed it !  I've gotta take a vacation and go digging ! Hope you had a good one Robert !  May the bottles pop out of the ground like popcorn !  Mitch


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 29, 2015)

I almost missed this post, but I'm glad that I didn't. Now you got me grinning widely in college. LOL, thank you, Mitch.I hope that you can take a break from work to relax and find some goodies for us to drool over.


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 29, 2015)

Your welcome !  After tonight I'm off till October 4th, so I'm gong out to Jefferson Texas for my wife's family reunion. Of course I'll have to hit some antique stores while there !  ????


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 29, 2015)

I came back just to say Happy B day to Spirit Bear []


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 29, 2015)

Enjoy it, Goodman. Maybe hit a 1800s dump-site too. [8D] Thanks, Rick. [] The large majority of the people here are so nice.


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 29, 2015)

HAPPY B-DAY! Young Michigander.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 29, 2015)

Thank you, Old Michigander. [8D]


----------



## 2find4me (Sep 29, 2015)

You da the real mvp, happy B Day bear! May the bottles jump into your paws like salmon, err something like that. []


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 29, 2015)

Aww, how sweet: A reference to my own species. LOL.


----------



## Nevadabottles (Sep 29, 2015)

Happy Birthday Spirit Bear!!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 29, 2015)

Thank you, John. *?*•*?*•*?*


----------



## Johnnysoda (Sep 29, 2015)

happy birthday bear! Enjoy this day


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks, Johnny.


----------



## teamballsout (Sep 30, 2015)

2 thumbs way up for Sept B days i had a great one and hope u do to BEAR


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 30, 2015)

Happy late birthday!


----------



## teamballsout (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks bear the only thing is that its one year less we have to digg now! lol


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 30, 2015)

There's lots of time left. Edit: I had a pic linked in, but alas: 5 pages of URL is all that shows up. []


----------



## bottlerocket (Sep 30, 2015)

Happy Birthday Bear.Enjoy your day!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 30, 2015)

LOL, thank you, Mark. Everyone keeps making me smile.  What I don't think everyone realizes, though, is that my birthday was on the 27th. []


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 30, 2015)

Happy Belated Birthday. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 30, 2015)

LOL, thank you very much, Leon.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 30, 2015)

LOL, thank you very much, Leon.


----------



## CreekWalker (Sep 30, 2015)

Have a great Birthday week and weekend! Spirit *Bear! *


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks! Have a great rest of your week and weekend as well.


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 1, 2015)

Happy birthday Spirit Bear!! my puter was screwed for a couple days........Andy


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 1, 2015)

Likely excuse for why you missed my birthday, Andy. [8D] Well, seriously, that isn't the first time it's been unusable. What's wrong with it?


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 1, 2015)

Mostly like me, just old, and bein a PC it is subject to every virus that comes down the pike, am saving to buy a Mac.........Andy


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 1, 2015)

Old is relative. LOL. My regular (got a new laptop for college) computer is old. It's an '05-'06 model. Yet to me, that's pretty dang new.


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 1, 2015)

Mine is an old Dell 07, they say a computer is obsolete after 2 years, so this one is ready for the boneyard soon.........Andy


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 1, 2015)

Mine works just fine, but I also don't game, sign up for much, download much, or go onto questionable sites knowingly. We updated to a better security system this year. A lot of sites are now blocked, but my computer runs like new.


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 1, 2015)

I have Macaffee, and believe it or not they blocked this site until I unblocked it. and all the fleabay ads drive my puter nuts, makes it really slow sometimes..........


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 1, 2015)

I was warned by an IT man at college to never use MacAffe  or Norton. I have Vipre. Download Adblocker+ if you use Google. If you don't use Google, I have no idea if it works. But it's free.


----------



## logueb (Oct 3, 2015)

Happy belated birthday Bear.  Seems like ages since I've been on the site, or even had a chance to do any digging.  Sorry I haven't posted sooner.  BusterEver heard of AVG AntiVirus?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 3, 2015)

Welcome back, and thanks! That was my old computer's anti-virus. Albeit it's canceled, it still runs. I tried to delete it, but it is an infection in itself yet does neither harm nor good anymore. It doesn't work, it just runs. But that might be due to the age of the computer.


----------

